# Advice for taking pictures in a bar....



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Its going to be karaoke all night and the owner wants me to try to get some good shots to put up on the "star board"...
It will be fairly dark of course, with one of those light balls over top of the singers. 
I will be about 8 to 10 feet away...and eye level with them...
Any tips?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 26, 2010)

You'll probably need to use flash.


----------



## mrpink (Feb 26, 2010)

and get free beer.

p!nK


----------



## jnm (Feb 26, 2010)

this may be more than you're expecting to do but probably some good pointers to take

Control of Color - Part 1 from Nikon


----------



## KmH (Feb 26, 2010)

Faster glass. At least f/1.8. 

With your 55-200, keep it at 55 mm so you can set the aperture to f/3.5 in A mode. Then crank up the ISO till you get a shutter speed of at least 1/100. A noisy image is better than a blurry subject because they moved during the exposure. Get all the shutter speed you can get and still have acceptable noise.

In low light the lens will have trouble auto focusing so plan on loosing a few shots because the shutter wouldn't release. Unless you use AF-C focus mode, because then the shutter can release even if focus hasn't been achieved.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ghache (Feb 26, 2010)

bar picture with hot girls in it is always a good picture! keep that in mind

OH and dont forget the fast lens!


----------

